# Hey there! Large breed puppy food question



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am wondering what you all are feeding for food. I know there are probably a ton of threads adressing this but my search feature keeps freezing up on me. I am looking for something high quality for a 8 month old underweight Male GS whom is currently eating fromms but the vet suggested I put him back on a LG Breed Pup food.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Blue Buffalo LB puppy food
Orijen LB puppy food


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Orijen Large Breed Puppy, Wellness Large Breed Puppy, Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy, and Solid Gold Large Breed Puppy are the best foods you can buy for growing GSDs, imo. I fed Solid Gold with great results.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I feed my girl Solid Gold Wolf Cub LBP. However, many of the members on here can give you better ways to gain weight than switching to puppy food.
Also, what is your pup's weight? Height? He may not be underweight. It is better to keep them slim than overweight. Can you post a pic?


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone. He isnt severely underweight but my vet said shed like to see him gain 10-12 lbs. He weighs 54lbs right now and he is 27.5 inches tall from his paw to his front shoulder. He was living on a farm with 20 other dogs and would run all day in blazing heat so whatever he ate was burned off through the exercise and he has worms right now which we are treating. Both which im sure didnt help. You can see his ribs and his hips


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am sure once you get rid of the parasites he will begin putting the weight on....can you post some pics?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Jgk2383 said:


> Thank you everyone. He isnt severely underweight but my vet said shed like to see him gain 10-12 lbs. He weighs 54lbs right now and he is 27.5 inches tall from his paw to his front shoulder. He was living on a farm with 20 other dogs and would run all day in blazing heat so whatever he ate was burned off through the exercise and he has worms right now which we are treating. Both which im sure didnt help. You can see his ribs and his hips


Aww, poor baby. Make sure your vet follows up every couple of weeks with deworming him. That can definately be a cause for him being underweight. How are his poops? 
Also, I know alot of people on here recommend satin balls to help gain weight.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/recipes/89800-question-about-satin-balls.html
I hope this helps. And pics would be great. hint hint lol


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Blue Buffalo


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

here are some pics. Ill try and get some good ones of his body but here he is jumpoing on the couch with my husband...eek!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

He is a stunner! Wow, just beautiful.

PS- does hubby know you posted this pic? lol


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

tHank you!! I think hes pretty myself  haha no but hed get over it really quickly if he found out! I also posted a question in the puppy training/behavior area if someone could help out there it would be awesome as well!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Did you see the link for the satin balls? Maybe you could give that a try.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are getting the parasites under control, the weight will start accumulating. I would go slow with having him gain and the Fromm's is a decent enough food. If he continues to NOT gain, then I'd wonder if he is digesting properly...add digestive enzymes and probiotics. Really GSD's should look thinner than most people who don't own them think. You should be able to feel some ribs and on a sable it is very common to see the ribs thru the fur.
Obviosuly he is muscled as he has been over exercised. I bet within a month he'll be at an ideal weight with the diet you are feeding him! He is handsome


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am going to try adding the satin balls to his diet in addition to his food. How many per day should I give him? How many cups of the FROMMS should I be giving him? Thanks in advance. 

Ps- how quick should the satin balls gain him up?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'd have to see better pictures (and even at that sometimes pictures are hard to tell) but he really doesn't look that underweight. I'd do as Jane suggested and probably skip the satin balls altogether. Get the parasites under control first and continue to feed Fromm.



onyx'girl said:


> If you are getting the parasites under control, the weight will start accumulating. I would go slow with having him gain and the Fromm's is a decent enough food. If he continues to NOT gain, then I'd wonder if he is digesting properly...add digestive enzymes and probiotics. *Really GSD's should look thinner than most people who don't own them think.* You should be able to feel some ribs and on a sable it is very common to see the ribs thru the fur.
> Obviosuly he is muscled as he has been over exercised. I bet within a month he'll be at an ideal weight with the diet you are feeding him! He is handsome


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food to my dogs.
there's a lot of preminum foods out there.
my dogs kibble, is normally mixed with
can food, cooked chicken, raw ground beef,
fresh salmon, rice, raw or cooked eggs.

i also use several brands of kibble and can food.
i'm always mixing things up. my GF will feed our dog
kibble with warm water sometimes because she said she
doesn't want he getting use to having something
mixed in his food all of the time.


----------



## Gusto's Mommy (Aug 28, 2010)

Agree with Jaggirl...he's beautiful. I fed my guy Natural Choice Large Breed Lamb & Rice....it has glucosamine & condroitin in it. The only carb is rice which is better than corn. I also recently spoke to someone who said their vet is heavy in holistic approaches and recommended. California Natural...the carb is potato. We recently switched Gusto to adult food so I'm not sure how he will do yet. If you want him to gain weight, you could always add potato to his food but I agree that the parasites are probably affecting him now.


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

I went with Blue Buffalo LBP. Zoey did really well on it.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks all  I love him so much already. What would you call his coat colour? Hes long haired and sable but im not sure if hes a red sable or something else.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I feed Fromms large puppy, JJ Fudds frozen raw and home made kefir. Twice a day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jgk2383 said:


> Thanks all  I love him so much already. What would you call his coat colour? Hes long haired and sable but im not sure if hes a red sable or something else.


Have you got some pics of your pup? Can't tell what he is without seeing what he looks like...


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Have you got some pics of your pup? Can't tell what he is without seeing what he looks like...


Post #9 has pics on it. He is beautiful.


----------

